# Nicole by OPI "Holiday Magic" collection for 2010



## Geek2 (Nov 18, 2010)

Wow, I love these! Nicole by OPI sure knows how to remind us that Christmas is on it's way and to get busy getting our nails festive!  Whether you're going to a nice Christmas party one Satruday night or just having a holiday party at work, Nicole by OPI Holiday Magic should be the on that I go after. I'll also be adding this to the "Ultimate Holiday 2010 Collection Wiki" 
Take a look at these festive colors available from Nicole by OPI as she debuts the "Holiday Magic Collection" 




From Left to right

Kiss Me at Midnight - Dark red
Bring on the Tinsel - Glitzy silver

Stuck in the Chimney- Unforgettable red

Spark My Mistletoe - Sparkles of red

If you're unsure about hitting these in full sizes, Tinsel Tips has the 3 mini sized bottles in red  - all for only $10 plus as a bonus, it even comes with some free Nail art! 




You can find the Nicole by OPI "Holiday Magic" collection starting in November at select retailers.


----------



## magosienne (Nov 19, 2010)

I've seen swatches and although i really don't need more red polishes (and need more storage space!), i really like this whole OPI collection.


----------



## Millie3 (Nov 22, 2010)

Absolutely la-la-loooove the Spark My Mistletoe!! Can't WAIT to pick some up! Thanks for the share!


----------



## vixie13 (Nov 22, 2010)

"Bring on the Tinsel" doesn't look very appealing (at least photographed in the bottle.)  "Spark my Mistletoe" looks like a yummy Cinnamon Red Hot in nail polish form!!


----------



## jess!:) (Nov 22, 2010)

They're gorgeous.

To bad we don' have that brand here in Australia...


----------



## Aprill (Nov 22, 2010)

Their product swatches are very inaccurate

.



Bring on the Tinsel



Spark my Mistletoe



Stuck in the chimney



Kiss me at midnight

source


----------



## katana (Nov 25, 2010)

Spark my Mistletoe does not look appealing anymore...


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Nov 27, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *katana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Spark my Mistletoe does not look appealing anymore...



I agree. This one was my favorite but idk if I like it nemore.


----------

